# cool....



## likespaphs (Apr 1, 2007)

so my old car was old enough to have a bar mitzvah and things kept breakin' so i've been looking around.
yesterday, i drove off in this...


----------



## Heather (Apr 1, 2007)

likespaphs said:


> yesterday, i drove off in this...



They let you just drive off in it? you? oke:

Seriously, congrats! That's very exciting.


----------



## likespaphs (Apr 1, 2007)

Heather said:


> They let you just drive off in it? you? oke:



i know! suckers...


----------



## IdahoOrchid (Apr 1, 2007)

I'd rather have what is BEHIND the car!!! Oh, and the ability to support the heating and cooling of it too.


----------



## likespaphs (Apr 1, 2007)

right. i'm glad i don't have to pay the heating bill at work...


----------



## NYEric (Apr 2, 2007)

Ummm..what is it?


----------



## Marco (Apr 2, 2007)

looks like an accord or maybe a mazda


----------



## Heather (Apr 2, 2007)

NYEric said:


> Ummm..what is it?



It's a car.


----------



## likespaphs (Apr 2, 2007)

yeh! it's a car! (subaru legacy wagon)


----------



## PHRAG (Apr 2, 2007)

Rock on! If you name it, I suggest Sheila the Shaggin Wagon.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 2, 2007)

likespaphs said:


> yeh! it's a car! (subaru legacy wagon)


I don't know where they make them now but I had an old Subaru [SUBEE!] that I got [very] used from a cousin. You had to hot-wire it to start but the car was bullet proof! Enjoy!


----------

